# Humans will bully robot cars



## Swaybird (Jul 29, 2016)

what do you guys think?


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been saying this all along, read some of my posts on this. Robot cars are gonna be like the 90 year old Asian lady who everyone keeps cutting off. Robot cars will get no where. Only way it could work is if 100% of the cars on the road are robots.

I agree 100% with what these guys said. Most people don't want these stupid cars. I hate flying because I hate losing control over the situation, and I think most are the same way. Look at how many times people will literally risk their lives to get two seconds ahead of someone. 

I know these companies think this will work, but I just don't think the American people will buy or "rent" them. 

uber won't raise prices so their drivers can make more than $6 an hour, how are they gonna run a fleet a robot cars for .9 a mile and .15 a minute? bawawawawawawaww


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I expect lots of graffiti and defecation, along with vomit and fornication 

All the while a distraught-looking CSR from Mumbai is screaming "cease and desist, you hooligans"

....reminds me of the British experiment with loudspeaker-equipped security cameras. "Disperse, scoundrels!" Lol.

Except those were controlled by the local precincts and actually COULD do stuff, like send cops

Somehow I see LAPD giving up and ignoring Uber calls to deal with unruly pax entirely by end of week one


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

i expect a lot of busted windows and keyd cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> i expect a lot of busted windows and keyd cars.


It will be a disaster. Uber has no idea of what we deal with.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

i keep some spare nickels around for self driving cars. lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> I have been saying this all along, read some of my posts on this. Robot cars are gonna be like the 90 year old Asian lady who everyone keeps cutting off. Robot cars will get no where. Only way it could work is if 100% of the cars on the road are robots.
> 
> I agree 100% with what these guys said. Most people don't want these stupid cars. I hate flying because I hate losing control over the situation, and I think most are the same way. Look at how many times people will literally risk their lives to get two seconds ahead of someone.
> 
> ...


Try to cross Bourbon Street any time after 8:00 PM. Steady stream of people walking out in the street.
A car with sensors would run out of gas before crossing . Bicycles in and out of traffic. Skateboarders passing within inches of the cars. It would be a nightmare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Swaybird said:


> what do you guys think?


In a perfect world,robot servants would serve us all in the land of plenty. World hunger would be wiped out. No wars.
In the real world,the rich will probably exterminate us all since we are no longer needed . . .


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Try to cross Bourbon Street any time after 8:00 PM. Steady stream of people walking out in the street.
> A car with sensors would run out of gas before crossing . Bicycles in and out of traffic. Skateboarders passing within inches of the cars. It would be a nightmare.


this is what im saying. In SF theres no way those cars will get anywhere. not to mention if a self driving car has to follow the letter of the law have fun walking six blocks uphill to your uber becuase that was the closest legal parking space for it to pick you up at


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

It's going to make sense in places where car ownership is dead. 

% of households who don't own cars
New York City - 56%
Washington DC - 38%
Boston 37%

Those area's will have the most success first. They are also very educated area's so I don't think it's going to be as abusive as you think since lots of wealthy people around.

I live in DC, my friends that live in the city have bother driving a car more then once or twice a year for a random trip to a place you can't get to with a train, plane, or short uber. That will be where this starts to get traction and will grow from their to other parts of the country.


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought of this the first day I heard about autonomous cars. I guess the nerds designing these things never had friends in high school so they have no clue the kind of mischief we get into.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Hitchhiking Robot Lasts Just Two Weeks in US Because Humans Are Terrible

http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/hitchhiking-robot-lasts-just-two-weeks-in-us-because-hu-1721544551

Autonomous Vehicles are destined to be stripped and sold for parts.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Well of course we are gonna bully self driving cars! But only the uber ones . Let's say I'm driving on the freeway, and my coffee is almost empty, of course after I check for cops behind us, that coffee is hitting that self driving ubers windshield, 100% bet on that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> In the real world,the rich will probably exterminate us all since we are no longer needed . . .


Sure we are, they need us to be broke to FEEL their richness

Check out some of the legislation out of ex-Soviet countries hijacked by robber baron capitalists: the punitive luxuries taxes they pass on the very items of conspicuous consumption they so love are just.... stunning.

A bare-bones new Camry in Russia costs around 60 grand, for example... and it's hardly their puny domestic automotive lobby pushing for protections.

Naw...the rich and powerful just get off more on zipping around in full-coverage Swarovski-inlayed Bentleys and gilded Hummers if the plebs are stuck in 54bhp Ladas. Makes one feel far more superior.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> this is what im saying. In SF theres no way those cars will get anywhere. not to mention if a self driving car has to follow the letter of the law have fun walking six blocks uphill to your uber becuase that was the closest legal parking space for it to pick you up at


A little aluminum paint on the sensors and the car will be PARALIZED !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A little aluminum paint on the sensors and the car will be PARALIZED !


Paintball gun & sniper skillz


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

hell yeah. or **** it a bb gun.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

even the mods are down


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> even the mods are down


This one is at least. I can't speak for the others.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

neo luddites in the streets with anonymous masks and baseball bats. scarier than the trump protests if im a self driving whip


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> this is what im saying. In SF theres no way those cars will get anywhere. not to mention if a self driving car has to follow the letter of the law have fun walking six blocks uphill to your uber becuase that was the closest legal parking space for it to pick you up at


Where did you get the idea they have to follow the letter of the law?


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Where did you get the idea they have to follow the letter of the law?


I can't think of any company taking the liability risk of telling the robot to break the law, if anything ever did happen the consequences would be extreme.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Honu said:


> I can't think of any company taking the liability risk of telling the robot to break the law, if anything ever did happen the consequences would be extreme.


They've been doing it for years. The consequences are no more than you breaking the letter of the law every day.


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> They've been doing it for years. The consequences are no more than you breaking the letter of the law every day.


Can I see you evidence that shows robot cars are driving themselves on the streets, alone, with no co-driver, breaking the law, and where it says that accidents resulting from a programmer telling the car to break the law will not result in severe punishment to the company that did it? I find it hard to believe.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Honu said:


> Can I see you evidence that shows robot cars are driving themselves on the streets, alone, with no co-driver, breaking the law, and where it says that accidents resulting from a programmer telling the car to break the law will not result in severe punishment to the company that did it? I find it hard to believe.


No need to get upset.

The only place that I'm aware of currently where they drive with no safety driver, other than for very short distances, is the Netherlands. I never said otherwise.

The Google car, for example, has been programmed to safely violate traffic laws as needed for several years. If they didn't, they would be stuck all the time or causing road rage blocking traffic.

I'm not sure what you find hard to believe. If you have to break the law, say, cross a solid line to pass a broken down car, you do. Are you _severely punished_?

If the Google car does this and causes an accident, it will be liable, just as you would be. Liability and fault are liability and fault. Why did you think there were special laws or outcomes?

Here's an article from 2014 explaining how they will speed as needed so as not to impede speeding human traffic.

Now, if they programmed it to _intentionally _cause accidents or knew it would and were blatantly _negligent _by not fixing it, then they could be criminally liable and severely punished. Just as you would be.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Infowars is so stupid.

No one anywhere is saying you won't be able to own an SDC. You can order one now if you want.


----------



## Honu (Nov 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> How does one bully a robot car: Demand that the robotcar hands over her/his lunch money?


Block the car, cut it off because robot brakes are automatic. A line of humans can take advantage of a robot car at a busy intersection by never giving it an opening, the robot will not force itself into traffic like an aggressive human, it will continue to wait.


----------



## Jerm89 (Nov 24, 2016)

Look at killary supporters and trump supporters. Places are divideing. Witj self driveing cars itll split our country up even more. Expect Boston and San Fran to look futurist then go to any outer burbs to be crumbling like fallout.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Also... None of us former uber/cabbies will feel in any way guilty about taking an aluminum baseball bat to a self driving uber. 2 minutes of time and the company will be out... $100 for the windshield and $300 in lost wages taking the vehicle off the road.

All it will take is a guy-falkes mask and a baseball bat and they will have very little to go on as far as tracking people down.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Also... None of us former uber/cabbies will feel in any way guilty about taking an aluminum baseball bat to a self driving uber. 2 minutes of time and the company will be out... $100 for the windshield and $300 in lost wages taking the vehicle off the road.
> 
> All it will take is a guy-falkes mask and a baseball bat and they will have very little to go on as far as tracking people down.


Be sure to post your mugshot here!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Be sure to post your mugshot here!


Na... i'll be the one handing out masks... your crazy bro


----------

